# First steelhead!



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Landed my first steelhead today on a fly rod! Great way to break in my virgin 9' 6wt St. Croix. I think I like this new fly fishing thing. The best part about it all was that I caught it on a white rabbit strip streamer that I tied this morning!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Great job,even better on a homemade fly.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats. Fly fishing is fun especially on a homemade fly.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Good job! Steelhead are a blast and when you catch them on a fly you tied yourself it makes it even sweeter!


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Forgot to give the length...25 1/4 inches

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wbranch (Feb 26, 2013)

Well now you will be hooked for life as steelhead have a way of getting you addicted to them. Your life will never be the same! Welcome to the club.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Very Nice! Congrats.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Great fish. I caught my first steelhead in the fall with a fly rod and I've got to say it was my all time favorite catch.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats on your first fly rod steelie! I still remember my first one like it was yesterday, it was a magical moment.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Nice fish. I can remember my first steelhead that I caught in the Chagrin River below Todd Field like it was yesterday. That was 20 years ago.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry to hear you got caught. 
I got caught 15 years ago and I haven't been the same since.

By the way, check out my items for sale in the marketplace;
Wife, Kids, House, Golf Clubs, I'm selling it all for my next Steelhead.

All I need is the gear, car, camper and a dream of another Steelhead.

Enjoy the trip!


----------

